# Sage set up



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I hope you're well. I'm currently in the steps of really getting into espresso. I bought a sage DTP and quickly realised my old grinder wasn't up to the job.

My wife surprised me this morning with the delivery of a smart grinder pro. It got a little warm up today and tomorrow will be a proper workout.

Id like a little help with dialing in. I like 16g in for about 40g out. Is 30s a good time to aim for from the start of water flow?

Here it all is anyway


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Exactly my set-up - and I even have two of those Le Creuset mugs!

I go with 18g (sometimes 19g) > between 36g and 45g depending on the bean. 30 secs is about right for the lower of those two. Grind size tends to be nothing higher than 5 for espresso, and more commonly 3. Good luck!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ok, I'll start at 5 then and see what the time is and adjust from there. I'll also start at 5 whenever I get a new bean too. What do you use for aeropress? I'd guess something around 20-30?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I won't mislead you with Aeropress because I don't think I've got it quite right yet! It's been a little while since I used any filter method consistently.


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

I usually use 28/29 for aeropress, but I imagine some people will prefer finer


----------

